# Wife doesn’t spread back



## Droneflyer3 (Sep 16, 2019)

When me and my wife have sex, I like her to pull her legs back so I can get in her deeper. She always moves them
Forward. She claims that there is no pain or discomfort, that she just doesn’t want to go back that far. Anyone else have this experience with a spouse? Thanks


----------



## JustTheWife (Nov 1, 2017)

I would just let the guy do whatever he wants with my legs. If he's doing it right, i don't really care.


----------



## C.C. says ... (Aug 1, 2020)

Maybe she’s scared she’s going to queef. 🤷‍♀️


----------



## JustTheWife (Nov 1, 2017)

C.C. says ... said:


> Maybe she’s scared she’s going to queef. 🤷‍♀️


Yeah that can be pretty traumatic!


----------



## C.C. says ... (Aug 1, 2020)

JustTheWife said:


> Yeah that can be pretty traumatic!


LOL 😁

I read this thread and just can’t for the life of me figure out why she just doesn’t put her legs back. All kinds of questions come to mind. Why doesn’t he just push them back? Why would she _not_ want her legs spread wide? None of it makes sense to me.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Some women don't like to be folded in half like a paperback.


----------



## JustTheWife (Nov 1, 2017)

bandit.45 said:


> Some women don't like to be folded in half like a paperback.


really? Then what's their idea of fun?


----------



## Rooster2015 (Jun 12, 2015)

My wife will do it but she gets in pain if we stay in that position a while.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

Wait what position are we even talking about? I’m so confused.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Girl_power said:


> Wait what position are we even talking about? I’m so confused.


Given the conversation, I think we should rename it "The Librarian".

Other names I have heard are "The Seashell" or "The Valedictorian", among others. Think feet next to your ears.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

Cletus said:


> Given the conversation, I think we should rename it "The Librarian".
> 
> Other names I have heard are "The Seashell" or "The Valedictorian", among others. Think feet next to your ears.


Hahaha thanks.


I have no solutions. Maybe she isnt flexible, maybe it hurts her.


----------



## C.C. says ... (Aug 1, 2020)

Cletus said:


> Given the conversation, I think we should rename it "The Librarian".
> 
> Other names I have heard are "The Seashell" or "The Valedictorian", among others. Think feet next to your ears.



Ohhhh I didn’t know he meant _that_ far back. Feet to her ears? I thought he meant just plain missionary and she kept her legs together instead of spreading them far apart.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

C.C. says ... said:


> Ohhhh I didn’t know he meant _that_ far back. Feet to her ears? I thought he meant just plain missionary and she kept her legs together instead of spreading them far apart.


Well, I think that position goes by the name "The Ex Wife"


----------



## Hiner112 (Nov 17, 2019)

If she's overweight, moving her thighs up / back could bunch up the fat around her stomach which would remind her of her weight.


----------



## C.C. says ... (Aug 1, 2020)

Cletus said:


> Well, I think that position goes by the name "The Ex Wife"


Wonder how this one works?


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

C.C. says ... said:


> Wonder how this one works?
> 
> View attachment 71990


Who doesn’t love headstand sex.


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

C.C. says ... said:


> Wonder how this one works?
> 
> View attachment 71990


WTF?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

Girl_power said:


> Who doesn’t love headstand sex.


Well...I would do anything for love but I won’t do that 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## C.C. says ... (Aug 1, 2020)

😂 I mean... how does his penis even reach her? He’s standing the wrong way. Am I looking at it wrong? What am I missing? Lolol


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

C.C. says ... said:


> Wonder how this one works?
> 
> View attachment 71990


Do you REALLY want me to describe it? I'm pretty sure there's a double-sided dildo there.
..
...
Oh, wait...


----------



## C.C. says ... (Aug 1, 2020)

AandM said:


> Do you REALLY want me to describe it? I'm pretty sure there's a double-sided dildo there.
> ..
> ...
> Oh, wait...


Yes please.


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

C.C. says ... said:


> Yes please.


Ok, but I charge $2.99 a minute.


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

AandM said:


> Ok, but I charge $2.99 a minute.


I have $6. Go!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

PS: If it takes more than 2 minutes...im not interested.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Maybe her feet are by HIS ears? Not too extreme, but we'd need more info or pictures!


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

The only thing that comes to mind is that position is not comfortable and it doesn't do anything for her. 

Keep trying other positions.


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

C.C. says ... said:


> 😂 I mean... how does his penis even reach her? He’s standing the wrong way. Am I looking at it wrong? What am I missing? Lolol


You might be surprised how far some men can take even an erect penis back


----------



## C.C. says ... (Aug 1, 2020)

maquiscat said:


> You might be surprised how far some men can take even an erect penis back


😲👍 !!


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

Droneflyer3 said:


> When me and my wife have sex, I like her to pull her legs back so I can get in her deeper. She always moves them
> Forward. She claims that there is no pain or discomfort, that she just doesn’t want to go back that far. Anyone else have this experience with a spouse? Thanks


So if she doesn't like that position then find a different deep penetration position that she does like... Don't keep doing something that she clearly doesn't like.


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

Elizabeth001 said:


> I have $6. Go!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dear Penthouse,

I'm a 19 y.o. coed with green eyes (Lo-Pan LOVES them), 38-24-36. I have long, sexy legs. I am living in Boing-Boing Hall, here at Directional State University.

I had just finished my Tantric Tae Kwon Do phys. ed. class. All of the fit girls in there make me really hot. The room is un-airconditioned, so I wear my zip-up sports bra and really tight yoga pants. Afterwards, I was taking a cold, cold shower to cool off and to keep my virginity intact, when I heard squeaky wheels. I was frightened, so I threw open the shower curtain. It was the custodian, Xena-Rose Louise. I could tell that she was turned on just by looking at me. Her skin was really pink. That, or she was an albino.

Whatevers. I hadn't finished soaping up my fun-bags, when Xena-Rose spoke up, while lathering up her hands. "I have industrial-strength soap. Here, let me show you." She started rubbing my hooters with her majic elixer; they began to sparkle, in both vision and all nippely-****.

I threw back my head, and screamed, "Do me, do me, do me!". Xena-Rose pulled out this big, veiney puce-colored dildo with dragon heads on both ends. She locked her pink eyes onto mine, and made me felt like I was on fire.Then, without further ado, shoved Cleetus into my puss. It busted my flower in a supernova of pain and joy. I threw my head back, eyes rolling in Xstacy. The violent shoving of it felt so good. It was a Festivus-pole of joy.

She then stuck Cleetus's other end into her beautiful, smelly snatch, and humped us with in every position. Her pink skin against my freezing, cyanotic blue skin.

So, anyhoo, we both squirted.

The end.


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

In the book "She Comes First", the author (a guy) says that women will have more stimulation if their legs are closer together, and that during oral this is important, because the tendency is to go in and spread them wide for better access. Nothing said about legs up or down, but could be that pulling them up would also push them aside to some extent.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

For most people that's just not going to be comfortable. It's something you see in porn that isn't really feasible in real life unless the woman is super flexible like doing the splits flexible and can relax in that position which I don't think most can.


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

You guys are cracking me up over here. I mean, if I’m having sex, I’ll spread as wide and far as my legs will take me. Bring it on big boi!


----------



## Wolfman1968 (Jun 9, 2011)

AandM said:


> Dear Penthouse,
> 
> I'm a 19 y.o. coed with green eyes (Lo-Pan LOVES them), 38-24-36. I have long, sexy legs. I am living in Boing-Boing Hall, here at Directional State University.
> 
> ...



Where's the part where Cletus is a pizza delivery boy who stumbles onto this scene only to be invited to participate, instead of a sex toy?


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

Wolfman1968 said:


> Where's the part where Cletus is a pizza delivery boy who stumbles onto this scene only to be invited to participate, instead of a sex toy?


Didn't fit the blue and pink image above in the thread. Besides, I see the name Cletus, I think dumb dildo.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Wolfman1968 said:


> Where's the part where Cletus is a pizza delivery boy who stumbles onto this scene only to be invited to participate, instead of a sex toy?


Room 104, episode 2.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

AandM said:


> Didn't fit the blue and pink image above in the thread. Besides, I see the name Cletus, I think dumb dildo.


Mr. Dumb Dildo to you.


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

Hey! It's not like I wasn't thinking of anyone in particular...
Mister


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

The way I see it, a good cowboy can adjust to and stay in the saddle without complaining about the mare he's riding.


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

C.C. says ... said:


> Yes please.


CC I hate to say it, but it looks like two gays with the pink one's arms on backwards and the blue one trying to take a leak..


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

Nothing to add, I'm just reading along and crying from laughing 🤣


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

Droneflyer3 said:


> When me and my wife have sex, I like her to pull her legs back so I can get in her deeper. She always moves them
> Forward. She claims that there is no pain or discomfort, that she just doesn’t want to go back that far. Anyone else have this experience with a spouse? Thanks


Serious question... do you want those legs to keep on opening up?


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

bobert said:


> So if she doesn't like that position then find a different deep penetration position that she does like... Don't keep doing something that she clearly doesn't like.


Thank you Bobert for that common sense answer.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

DownByTheRiver said:


> For most people that's just not going to be comfortable. It's something you see in porn that isn't really feasible in real life unless the woman is super flexible like doing the splits flexible and can relax in that position which I don't think most can.


and it could be hard to breathe properly like that as well being basically folded in half.


----------



## JustTheWife (Nov 1, 2017)

Diana7 said:


> and it could be hard to breathe properly like that as well being basically folded in half.


It seems that for some people breathing is...shall we say...a "low priority" for some sexual activities


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

frusdil said:


> Nothing to add, I'm just reading along and crying from laughing 🤣


Me too haha.

I reached bandits comment and started laughing then had to keep reading, and more laughing.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

C.C. says ... said:


> 😂 I mean... how does his penis even reach her? He’s standing the wrong way. Am I looking at it wrong? What am I missing? Lolol


I can’t stop looking at the arms on the floor... am I looking at it wrong? Shoulders don’t typically work that way. Are the arms forward or backwards?


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

bobert said:


> So if she doesn't like that position then find a different deep penetration position that she does like... Don't keep doing something that she clearly doesn't like.


And that’s pretty much it.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

After reading this thread I feel safe in posting most anything.

_The Typist-_

...........................................................

Gawd!

This is what the 2020 lockdown is doing to us!

_Gwendolyn-_


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

SunCMars said:


> After reading this thread I feel safe in posting most anything.
> 
> _The Typist-_
> 
> ...


I was actually afraid to read your post for fear of what this thread would unleash. Thank you for your restraint.


----------



## C.C. says ... (Aug 1, 2020)

SunCMars said:


> After reading this thread I feel safe in posting most anything.
> 
> _The Typist-_
> 
> ...


Promises promises ...


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

I think the thread title is kinda gross and in poor taste, actually. What help or information is OP looking for? None.


----------



## EveningThoughts (Jul 12, 2018)

I agree with @Livvie.
Reading the title of this post made me feel a bit grossed out.

Maybe I'm becoming a bit of a prude, but it seemed like a crass way of introducing a problem about the woman you love.

Your wife might not like how she looks in that position (to herself, or to you) she might not want you that deep inside her.

Like has been said already, find a different position for depth, one that you both enjoy.


----------



## C.C. says ... (Aug 1, 2020)

I see this thread title and keep picturing an eagle. Or a peanut butter sandwich. Or a quilt. It’s pretty random. Doesn’t make me think of sex at all lol. 

The thread that always makes me look twice although there’s much more to it once you read it is the ‘My husband was masturbating how do I react?!’ 

I’m over here like *MASTURBATING YOU SAY- OMG CALL OUT THE NATIONAL GUARD!!!*


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Droneflyer3 said:


> When me and my wife have sex, I like her to pull her legs back so I can get in her deeper. She always moves them
> Forward. She claims that there is no pain or discomfort, that she just doesn’t want to go back that far. Anyone else have this experience with a spouse? Thanks


If you pull her legs back and then she pushes them forwards, allow your body to just follow along with her legs as in you lean back as if doing the limbo. Then pull her torso forwards towards you. If she resists this just keep up this counter move and see how low you can go until eventually you are laying flat on your back and she is on top. At this point gravity will take over and force her legs out of the way or else she will have to stand up. If she tries this, just hang onto her hips tight so that she also has to lift your entire body up with her in order to stand. As she straddles you and lifts you up off the bed this is you opportunity to do a move that I call the "grandfather clock" where you allow your whole body to become a pendulum and sway back and forth underneath her with holding her hips. At some point the chimes will begin to sound!


----------



## Nailhead (Sep 21, 2020)

JustTheWife said:


> really? Then what's their idea of fun?


Origami. It is not just for paper.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Diana7 said:


> and it could be hard to breathe properly like that as well being basically folded in half.


This is exactly why I don't like that everyone is watching porn so much now and they start thinking this s*** is normal. And he's saying because he wants to go deeper. My experience has been that most guys get the most stimulation near the mouth of the vagina.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

As odd as it seems, when seeing the title I immediately thought Wuhan Corona Virus spreading.

-and-

The wife might have (or not) contracted the virus.

-and-

The wife was 'very' adamant about her not allowing herself to be a spreader of the disease. 

Wrong...


----------



## Nailhead (Sep 21, 2020)

SunCMars said:


> As odd as it seems, when seeing the title I immediately thought Wuhan Corona Virus spreading.
> 
> -and-
> 
> ...



This thread apparently is about ankle earrings.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

It is kind of a weird thread. 

It's a good thing A that I don't have to put my ankles behind my ears, and B that I don't feel my W has to, either.

Both in late 50s. 

But with age comes experience and more sexual freedoms that's the upgrade.

❤❤❤


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

DownByTheRiver said:


> This is exactly why I don't like that everyone is watching porn so much now and they start thinking this s*** is normal. And he's saying because he wants to go deeper. My experience has been that most guys get the most stimulation near the mouth of the vagina.


Maybe he _needs_ to 😂. Yes, it's an unkind thing to insinuate, but this title grossed me out too, it's such a distasteful, crass way to introduce the topic.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

I don't like people ramming into my cervix, but only really long guys will.


----------



## C.C. says ... (Aug 1, 2020)

DownByTheRiver said:


> I don't like people ramming into my cervix, but only really long guys will.


I’ve never had a really long one. It’s on my minor bucket list. Preferably black so all of my ancestors can roll over in their graves.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

It's not what it's cracked up to be. Seems like I had more than my fair share of long average width ones. Hard to get traction. I like them short enough that they can bump right up against me so I get some traction. I'm not blaming them because obviously every woman is built different too and I'm probably built a little short.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Spread 'em, followed by a pat-down and cavity search?


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

DownByTheRiver said:


> It's not what it's cracked up to be. Seems like I had more than my fair share of long average width ones. Hard to get traction. I like them short enough that they can bump right up against me so I get some traction. I'm not blaming them because obviously every woman is built different too and I'm probably built a little short.


It's no fun being the guy either, though obviously the guy doesn't have the physical pain part of it. My wife puts her hands between us, pushes me away a bit, tilts her pelvis down a bit, or pulls away from me a bit so that I'm not ramming into her cervix. Having to always be aware of that, not being able to go all the way in, being super gentle, etc. kinda sucks sometimes.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

I think it does sometimes hurt the guy if they're banging into your cervix because I had one boyfriend who mentioned it once and he was kind of long and skinny.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

DownByTheRiver said:


> I think it does sometimes hurt the guy if they're banging into your cervix because I had one boyfriend who mentioned it once and he was kind of long and skinny.


I can feel when I'm hitting her cervix but it's never hurt for me, though I guess it could for some guys if they're doing it hard enough.


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

DownByTheRiver said:


> I think it does sometimes hurt the guy if they're banging into your cervix because I had one boyfriend who mentioned it once and he was kind of long and skinny.


I think I dated him too... once...  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JustTheWife (Nov 1, 2017)

I'm hearing a lot about "super-spreaders". They even recently asked Trump if he was one. Is this what they mean?


----------



## gold5932 (Jun 10, 2020)

One word, pilates.


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

Spicy said:


> You guys are cracking me up over here. I mean, if I’m having sex, I’ll spread as wide and far as my legs will take me. Bring it on big boi!


After a riveting concert, center stage Perry, GA - headlining the 2020 Georgia State Fair, Robert Matthew Van Winkle - AKA Vanilla ICE, met groupie's backstage."
Hey, Spicy-Baby:


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

Geez this thread still makes me really uncomfortable. I keep picturing a turkey wishbone and two people pulling on it to see who wins. 

It's really unsexy.


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

Livvie said:


> Geez this thread still makes me really uncomfortable. I keep picturing a turkey wishbone and two people pulling on it to see who wins.
> 
> It's really unsexy.


Have you ever played strip-wishbone? No?

Don't knock it until you've tried it.


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

DownByTheRiver said:


> This is exactly why I don't like that everyone is watching porn so much now and they start thinking this s*** is normal. And he's saying because he wants to go deeper. My experience has been that most guys get the most stimulation near the mouth of the vagina.


From my own experience, the most stimulation location varies with different women, and my conversations with other men bears out no one location either. Maybe a study is in order......


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> It is kind of a weird thread.
> 
> It's a good thing A that I don't have to put my ankles behind my ears, and B that I don't feel my W has to, either.
> 
> ...


Hey don't knock your own ankles behind your ears with her before you try it. Yes I realize you're a guy and no I am not talking about her pegging you. 

Age may come with more experience and sexual freedom, but it sometimes comes with less body freedom......of movement.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

bobert said:


> It's no fun being the guy either, though obviously the guy doesn't have the physical pain part of it. My wife puts her hands between us, pushes me away a bit, tilts her pelvis down a bit, or pulls away from me a bit so that I'm not ramming into her cervix. Having to always be aware of that, not being able to go all the way in, being super gentle, etc. kinda sucks sometimes.


It is possible that this has nothing to do with her cervix. If she does this when she is close to climax it may be that she is trying to position you for maximum stimulation of her G-Spot or force you into coital alignment. In the CAT position the women's legs tend to do exactly what the OP is complaining about in that they don't spread back but tend to push forwards to create more friction in just the right spot. 

From the guys perspective it feels like she is tilting her pelvis away from you and pushing you out. In reality it creates a situation where the guy has to put more pressure by tilting his pelvis up in an attempt to try and get deeper. This in turn put all the pressure on the upper base of the man's penis and tends to create just the right pressure and friction in just the right spots for her. 

There was once a thread about surgeries to lengthen a mans penis. One involves cutting a tendon that makes the penis stand upwards when erect. The result is that the mans penis can get longer, but it no longer has any upwards force. One women quickly chimed in on that thread and said, "NO NO NO NO!!!!!!" My point here is that it is the upwards force created by that tendon combined with a women keeping her legs down and tilting her hips back that is the primary means of creating the pressure and friction she wants. 

Badsanta


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

How tragic, if one wouldn't be able to point North.

I winced on the cutting comment. 

Plus, I'd think Women like the upward angle too, I know for sure my W does.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

badsanta said:


> It is possible that this has nothing to do with her cervix. If she does this when she is close to climax it may be that she is trying to position you for maximum stimulation of her G-Spot or force you into coital alignment. In the CAT position the women's legs tend to do exactly what the OP is complaining about in that they don't spread back but tend to push forwards to create more friction in just the right spot.
> 
> From the guys perspective it feels like she is tilting her pelvis away from you and pushing you out. In reality it creates a situation where the guy has to put more pressure by tilting his pelvis up in an attempt to try and get deeper. This in turn put all the pressure on the upper base of the man's penis and tends to create just the right pressure and friction in just the right spots for her.
> 
> ...


She doesn't orgasm from PIV (or at all really), so it's not that. She definitely does adjust the angle sometimes to make it feel better so that might be what she's doing sometimes (though I'm pretty sure she tilts her pelvis forward when she wants it to feel better rather than get away from the pain), but we still have the issue of hitting her cervix. I can tell it's hurting her a lot and she's mentioned it. 



Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> I winced on the cutting comment.


I winced reading that as well. Ugh, no thanks.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Nailhead said:


> This thread apparently is about ankle earrings.


I was going to say the same thing, but.... I'm glad YOU did!


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

My wife has told me she isn’t Gumby before. That she can’t flex like that.

There are many positions we have tried and enjoyed. There are some we won’t try again. One thing I know for sure, if it causes any pain my wife isn’t into it at all.


----------



## ~YaYa~ (Oct 8, 2020)

With my Fiance I actually prefer having my legs back as far as I can get them. It actually gives me more pleasure that way. I suppose however if for your woman it is a turnoff that could make the sex a turnoff and that is no good at all. Maybe try and work in some other positions that will work for the both of you.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

Elizabeth001 said:


> PS: If it takes more than 2 minutes...im not interested.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Step 1. Get a bottle of lube.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

Spicy said:


> You guys are cracking me up over here. I mean, if I’m having sex, I’ll spread as wide and far as my legs will take me. Bring it on big boi!


If I don’t pull both my groin muscles the sex Wasn’t worth it.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

The OP still has not clarified the issue.


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

bobert said:


> I can feel when I'm hitting her cervix but it's never hurt for me, though I guess it could for some guys if they're doing it hard enough.


I enjoy softly hitting my wife's cervix. It feels extremely pleasant. Feels like there's a dimple in it that is made to cushion me. I don't want to nor see the point to "ramming" the cervix. You can change the angle and slide below (or maybe it's above?) it. My wife definitely doesn't like being rammed except... now this is where it gets a bit strange... except digitally, during oral. Then it's OK. Even desired. But at that point I'm fully engaged in observer her, which is very different than PIV sex.


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

JustTheWife said:


> It seems that for some people breathing is...shall we say...a "low priority" for some sexual activities


OMG. So last week my wife decided she'd go on top, which is something she rarely does, has to be asked to, generally turns it down. And she gets into it and then plops herself down on my chest while passionately kissing me and well... she's not light, she literally knocked the wind out of me, and she's kissing me and... I had to hope things could get going quickly because I literally could not breathe. Never had that happen before. Told the story to our sex therapist; she (the sex therapist) just thought that was the coolest thing ever and proceeded to tell us how to do that safely as well as temporarily restrict blood flow. Yikes.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

Casual Observer said:


> I enjoy softly hitting my wife's cervix. It feels extremely pleasant.


Not for your wife it doesn't. Ouch!


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

Droneflyer3 said:


> When me and my wife have sex, I like her to pull her legs back so I can get in her deeper. She always moves them
> Forward. She claims that there is no pain or discomfort, that she just doesn’t want to go back that far. Anyone else have this experience with a spouse? Thanks


if you have a very large ****, you might be pounding into her cervix, and she is unconsciously trying to avoid that?


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

frusdil said:


> Not for your wife it doesn't. Ouch!


She says otherwise, and I’m extremely sensitive to anything about sex causing her pain. She’s generally very open about things she doesn’t like.


----------

